# DirecTV2PC - 2nd DVR not being detected



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

I installed DirecTV2PC on my PC today and it only recognized one of my two DVRs. Both DVRs are connected properly via ethernet cable and have IP addresses. I can ping them both from my PC. I tried performing a hard power reset on the undetected DVR and when that failed I even attempted to reset with the red button next to the access card door. Still no dice. I need the 2nd DVR recognized because it contains MOST of my recorded content. Any suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This doesn't work like the MRV playlist.
You'll need to look in the menu and change receivers manually.

It's been so long since I used this app that I can't remember how to change receivers, but that is what you will need to do.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This doesn't work like the MRV playlist.
> You'll need to look in the menu and change receivers manually.
> 
> It's been so long since I used this app that I can't remember how to change receivers, but that is what you will need to do.


Has nothing to do with that. I uninstalled the app and re-installed it and it still only recognizes one DVR and not the other.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You are going to 'Menu' / System Setup / Pick Receiver?

If that doesn't work, what are the IPs of your DVRs / PC?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

No it does not appear there.
The IP address for the DVR that is found is 192.168.1.110 and the DVR that is not being found is 192.168.1.107.
Like I said, I can ping them both but only one is detected with the application. 

Windowsdetects the following MEDIA DEVICES on the network but when I view the properties of both, they each belong to 192.168.1.110:

DIRECTV Mediashare Renderer
DIRECTV2PC Media Server

They both also appear in my router's ACTIVE IP TABLE.
192.168.1.107 = DIRECTV-HR34-4
192.168.1.110 = DIRECTV-HR24-7


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

Under the External Device settings in Whole-Home on the trouble DVR is everything set to "Allow"?
I can't remember, but I think that affects DirecTV2PC usage.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes all settings under Whole-Home were identical for both DVRs.

Interesting thing happened when I was playing around with my router a short while ago. I started to delete all the entries in my DHCP clients table and then out of nowhere both receivers were detected for a brief period of time (before the troublesome one disappeared again). I then decided to start assigning static IP addresses for all devices in my house, including the DVRs. Same result, only the 1st DVR is detected.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Now that I've assigned static IP addresses to both receivers it seems like my whole home DVR feature isn't working.
Coincidence or is DHCP required?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

coeng said:


> Now that I've assigned static IP addresses to both receivers it seems like my whole home DVR feature isn't working.
> Coincidence or is DHCP required?


It takes some time for WH to reset after a change. Reboot your router and both DVRs and PC to refresh tables.

Also kill the firewall on the PC and some have had to kill their virus program until they get it working (Avast, I think).


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

I had to call tech support to resolve my WH issue. I was told that I cannot have ethernet cables hooked up directly to my DVRs for the WH service to work. Once I disconnected them I had to reset network settings on both DVRs to defaults and then they were able to talk to each other.

In order to use the DTV2PC feature I would require a CCK (which they sent me for a reduced price of $25). To be continued when I get the CCK.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah, we all missed that. Probably could have caught it if you would have given us your receiver models from the beginning.

The CSR you talked to was partially correct. You can not hook up an ethernet cable to the HR24 for it to work the way you want. You however do not need to wait until you get the CCK to get back up and running if you don't want to.

In order to get everything working again unhook the ethernet cables from your HR34 and HR24. Then reboot both of them (using the menu or red button). Once they are both back up and running reset network defaults on both of them. After you do that make sure you can get Whole Home DVR working on both of them.

Finally after you have all of that working again you can hook up an ethernet cable *to the HR34 only*, do not hook up an ethernet cable to the HR24. This will allow your HR34 to act as a CCK and connects your DirecTV network to your ethernet network and allows internet access for VOD, and for DirecTV2PC to work.

This will not be a "DirecTV approved" method, but it works fine and many people prefer it to having a seperate CCK to find a place to plugin and hide.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh man, I could have saved $25!
What do I need to do after I connect the ethernet cable to the H34? Any network configuration?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Good news....l I was able to cancel the order for the CCK so now I'm going to try what Beerstalker suggested. 

Couple of questions:

1) What's the technical reason for connecting the H34 and not the H24? Is it because it's a Genie version?

2) Following Beerstalker's steps, will both my H34 and H24 show up in DirecTV2PC app? I already got my DVRs back to defaults and WH operating as it was before. When I plug the ethernet cable into the H34, what configuration do I have to do if any?

3) Will this affect my ability to see content from either DVR on the HD receiver in my master bedroom?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The Genie bridges the internet to all receivers.

Hopefully they'll show up.

No


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

It's sort of pointless to suggest "anything" without knowing what you have and how it currently is networked.

Your initial post was about two DVRs with ethernet connections.

As a followup to your reply, "it would seem" the problem may be in your router and a resetting of it may resolve that.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Super. Thanks for all the help guys. I will post a follow-up tonight.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> It's sort of pointless to suggest "anything" without knowing what you have and how it currently is networked.
> 
> Your initial post was about two DVRs with ethernet connections.
> 
> As a followup to your reply, "it would seem" the problem may be in your router and a resetting of it may resolve that.


Agreed.

I thought getting the DirecTV2PC to work was as simple as plugging ethernet cables into each DVR. My network is very complicated...see a map of it right here (the H34 is connected to the TV in my Living Room, the H24 is connected to the TV in my Family Room, the TV in the Master Bedroom only has an HD receiver and the TVs in the basement have no DirecTV service):

__
https://flic.kr/p/15957976134

Resetting my router didn't resolve any problem last night. Using a network discovery mapping tool I was able to see both of my receivers but only the H24 was being detected in the DirecTV2PC application.

All I'm going to do is add a Gigabit switch behind the TV that my H34 is connected to. The TV and the H34 will connect to the switch, which in turn connects to another switch in my basement, which in turn connects to the 8-port Gigabit switch in my garage, which sits on the other side of my router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

coeng said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I thought getting the DirecTV2PC to work was as simple as plugging ethernet cables into each DVR. My network is very complicated...see a map of it right here (the H34 is connected to the TV in my Living Room, the H24 is connected to the TV in my Family Room, the TV in the Master Bedroom only has an HD receiver and the TVs in the basement have no DirecTV service):
> 
> ...


That is a fairly complicated network.

Is there any way you can "jumper" a much simpler setup to see if the basics will work?

I don't think the CCK will do much [anything] as it doesn't look like you're using the DECA networking.

In the early days we did everything with ethernet and DirecTV2PC worked fine [as did MRV].

Have you tried removing/swapping switches?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

coeng said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I thought getting the DirecTV2PC to work was as simple as plugging ethernet cables into each DVR. My network is very complicated...see a map of it right here (the H34 is connected to the TV in my Living Room, the H24 is connected to the TV in my Family Room, the TV in the Master Bedroom only has an HD receiver and the TVs in the basement have no DirecTV service):
> 
> ...


Now you have added another DirecTV receiver, ha ha ha. What model is it?

Plugging ethernet into any DirecTV receiver other than an HR34 or HR44 disables it's internal DECA device. We want to stay away from that. If you have ethernet hooked up to the HD receiver in the bedroom unhook it and reset that receiver, then reset network defaults in it.

What we are trying to do is get the DECA network up and running. Once we have that done we can hook that network into your ethernet network and then all of your DirecTV equipment will have internet access and DirecTV2PC should start to work.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Now you have added another DirecTV receiver, ha ha ha. What model is it?
> 
> Plugging ethernet into any DirecTV receiver other than an HR34 or HR44 disables it's internal DECA device. We want to stay away from that. If you have ethernet hooked up to the HD receiver in the bedroom unhook it and reset that receiver, then reset network defaults in it.
> 
> What we are trying to do is get the DECA network up and running. Once we have that done we can hook that network into your ethernet network and then all of your DirecTV equipment will have internet access and DirecTV2PC should start to work.


Up until yesterday NONE of my three receivers were hooked up to my network via ethernet. The only DirecTV device that was is a device in my garage. I don't know what it's called but its the size of a wallet and it connects to a port on my router and has a coax cable that runs to the SWM in my attic (which my three receivers run off of). So all I really did yesterday was move the ethernet cables (that were connected to the TVs that the H24 and H34 were connected to) to the H24 and H34 DVRs. This as I learned was not the right thing to do.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> That is a fairly complicated network.


Yes it is, but it was necessary due to the number of LAN access points I wanted and the geographical distance from my modem/router (on the RHS of my house in the garage) all the way across to the opposite side of my house (on all three floors). Because it wasn't a new construction home it was necessary to add switches along the way so that I wouldn't have 16 hard lines to run very long distances from the garage to hard to reach places throughout the house.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

coeng said:


> Up until yesterday NONE of my three receivers were hooked up to my network via ethernet. The only DirecTV device that was is a device in my garage.* I don't know what it's called but its the size of a wallet and it connects to a port on my router and has a coax cable that runs to the SWM in my attic (which my three receivers run off of)*. So all I really did yesterday was move the ethernet cables (that were connected to the TVs that the H24 and H34 were connected to) to the H24 and H34 DVRs. This as I learned was not the right thing to do.


This sounds like a CCK and you were using DECA networking between the receivers and the CCK, where you changed to ethernet to your router.

By changing over to ethernet to the receivers you disabled the internal DECA on all but the HR34.
If you go back to DECA [as it was] DirecTV2PC should work.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, sure sounds like the old school CCK. Is this it?

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-DECABB1MR0-Generation/dp/B004HAOWLW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1424464921&sr=8-3&keywords=directv+cinema+connect+kit

If so everything was already hooked up the way it should have been, and by hooking up ethernet cables to stuff you caused the issues. Switch everything back to the way it was and we can probably get you up and running.

This cinema connect kit should be the only DirecTV device you have hooked up to ethernet.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Yep, sure sounds like the old school CCK. Is this it?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-Ethernet-DECABB1MR0-Generation/dp/B004HAOWLW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1424464921&sr=8-3&keywords=directv+cinema+connect+kit
> 
> ...


YES, that is it. I didn't know what it was called because there is no writing on it anywhere. It was installed in 2011 when I moved into my house.

Are you saying that I should remove this device from the picture or leave it in?

Do I connect anything to my DVRs at this point? Or leave it as DECA?

Sorry for being a noob....I've heard the term DECA before but I've never really dealt with networks other than PC networks so I didn't know what it did. Now it's starting to make sense. All of my receivers are communicating with the DECA device (or old school CCK as you call it) which is what allows me to program my DVRs from the DirecTV website and my mobile phone app. The CCK has an IP address assigned by my Linksys router. The CCK in turn creates its own network with the receivers. When I connected the DVRs directly into my network I essentially killed it's connection to the DECA network. Does this sound about right?

What network does the DirecTV2PC application search for DVRs on? DECA? Or on my home PC network?

And lastly....what is the point of the Ethernet ports on the back of the DVRs? Sounds pointless to me right now.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

You should put everything back the way it was. The only thing that should be hooked up to an ethernet cable is the CCK in your garage. This will give you a "DirecTV supported" whole home DVR install with an internet connection. That means all of your DirecTV receivers will talk to each other over the DECA network, then they will use the CCK to get internet access.

When DirecTV2PC looks for your DirecTV receivers it will look at your ethernet network, then it will find the CCK kit and talk through it to your DECA network, so it has access to your HR34 and HR24.

DirecTV used the ethernet ports on the DVRs for internet access for VOD, and for Whole Home DVR back when it was in it's testing phase. Since they came out with DECA they have switched entirely to it and do not support the use of the ethernet ports on any of their devices (except to hook up an external DECA to legacy devices that don't have one built in). DirecTV does not include ethernet ports on the genie mini clients, and it wouldn't be suprising to see them removed on any new HD receivers or HD-DVRs in the future (if they even come out with any new ones).


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> You should put everything back the way it was. The only thing that should be hooked up to an ethernet cable is the CCK in your garage. This will give you a "DirecTV supported" whole home DVR install with an internet connection. That means all of your DirecTV receivers will talk to each other over the DECA network, then they will use the CCK to get internet access.
> 
> When DirecTV2PC looks for your DirecTV receivers it will look at your ethernet network, then it will find the CCK kit and talk through it to your DECA network, so it has access to your HR34 and HR24.
> 
> DirecTV used the ethernet ports on the DVRs for internet access for VOD, and for Whole Home DVR back when it was in it's testing phase. Since they came out with DECA they have switched entirely to it and do not support the use of the ethernet ports on any of their devices (except to hook up an external DECA to legacy devices that don't have one built in). DirecTV does not include ethernet ports on the genie mini clients, and it wouldn't be suprising to see them removed on any new HD receivers or HD-DVRs in the future (if they even come out with any new ones).


Come to think of it.....when I was home on a lunch break a few hours ago I recall re-attempting to launch the DirecTV2PC app from my PC and it still only found the HR24. This was about 2 hours after this morning's troubleshooting session with tech support where I disconnected all ethernet cables from the DVRs, restored default network settings, and go the WH service to work again.

So basically I am where you say I should be, yet the HR34 is not detected. So where do I go from here?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

This go t a bit confusing. I thing a fresh start would be a good thing to do. 

Is the CCK in the garage still connected to your network?
Are any of the DVRs connected to ethernet cables?

You can't have the HR34 and the CCK connected to your network at the same time. Is one or the other, but never both


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Just got home to resume working on this issue.

CCK in the garage is connected.

No ethernet cables connected to the DVRs.

Just uninstalled and re-installed the DirecTV2PC app and still no receivers detected.

Yesterday when I connected the ethernet cables to H24 & H34 I was able to see at least the H24.

Now nothing is detected.

In my router's DHCP client table I see assigned IP addresses for the following devices that I don't recognize (are one of these the CCK?):

Gateway3C29FD 192.168.1.102
Gateway3C29B3 192.168.1.106


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Are your receivers seeing the internet?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

How can you verify if they are?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

coeng said:


> How can you verify if they are?


Press the dash . . . or right arrow to get TVApps. . .


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Press the dash . . . or right arrow to get TVApps. . .


Or check the system info screen


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> Press the dash . . . or right arrow to get TVApps. . .


On both DVRs it says SWM connected but Internet is NOT CONNECTED. 
How to fix this properly (before I screw up WH again) :sure:

I have all green lights on the CCK in my garage.

When I go to Network Setup on the DVRs it is telling me that in order to connect to the Internet I need to plug in an ethernet cable directly into the DVR.
Now I'm confused as all hell.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you confirm that the etihermet cable feeding the CCK is actually live (gets outside access)


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Duh...as part of my troubleshooting this morning I never reconnected the CCK.

NOW THAT I HAVE....both of my DVRs have Internet Connections.

HOWEVER....now the DirecTV2PC application keeps crashing on my when I attempt to launch it. I even uninstalled again and reinstalled. I rebooted my PC, same result.

WTF!!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

This would be a good point to do a reset on all of your receivers and network equipment


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

peds48 said:


> This would be a good point to do a reset on all of your receivers and network equipment


But this seems to be an application issue at this point doesn't it?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Resetting my receivers did nothing to improve my situation. The application still crashes when I try to launch it.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Seems like I lost all my support from you guys last night all of the sudden. Well, it was a Friday night after all.

Still trying to figure out why the app is crashing now. It did not crash at all until I plugged the CCK back into the router (in order to enable Internet connections to my DVRs). 
I've scoured the net looking for a solution but I can't seem to find one to this apparently known problem.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Frankly, the app just plane sucks.

Did you reset your network (router/modem) too?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

I reset everything and am still having the same issue. 

So what other options are there to watch DVR content on my PC?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

A Slingbox, Vulkano or GenieGo. You could also get a capture card for the PC and real time transfer stuff.

Why do you want to use a PC to watch? Just curious.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Sometimes I'm at my desk working and want to catch up on my shows while a piece of software builds.

Which of those is the least expensive, has the fewest requirements, and last but not least is the easiest to configure?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Each one has it's pros and cons.

Sling and Vulk basically let you watch and control the unit it's hooked to, at any internet connected device. GenieGo requires your show to transcode the show, then transfers to your devices..


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Each one has it's pros and cons.
> 
> Sling and Vulk basically let you watch and control the unit it's hooked to, at any internet connected device. GenieGo requires your show to transcode the show, then transfers to your devices..


How do Sling and Vulk connect to your PC? How do they find your DVRs? Where do I buy them?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Through the internet - I suggest researching the internet a little.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

They seem pricey compared to the alternative....which is the free DirecTV application. I had it working for a while, albeit I screwed up my WH in the process.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4xo1ZGNzKw


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Worth mentioning that Vulcan is no longer sold inn the US due to copyright infringement, or so the courts say. It still can be bought on eBay tho.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

So there's absolutely no way I can get this to work on my PC with just the application? I wanted to add this capability without incurring any cost. I've spent far too much lately on toys and such. 
To say no to dropping another $250 for the Sling Box for something I will only use occasionally is a no-brainer. If it cost me $50 or less I could digest that.

As it turns out that even though I cancelled my order for the CCK (and verified the credit on my next bill) they sent it to me anyway (it arrived Friday).
When I spoke to DirecTV yesterday they told me to keep it and do whatever I want with it. Can't think of anything right now except to sell it.

I'm just greatly dissappointed in DirecTV because I was able to get the HR24 recognized by the application (when I connected both the H24 and the H34 directly to my home network). The downside to that was it killed my WH service.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Is your Whole Home system up and running now? Are able to see recordings and watch them on any of your DirecTV receivers? Are you able to download and watch VOD?

If the answer to all of those is yes then your DirecTV system is up and running correctly, the issue is with your PC and the app. That is a lot more difficult for us to troubleshoot over the internet. My only suggestion is to uninstall the app and install it again. You need to make sure it is actually fully uninstalled though, I think it is one of those apps that only uninstalls parts of itself and not everything, you have to dive in and find the rest and get rid of it yourself.

Once you get the app back up and running you need to make sure that you really do have your Genie and DVR set to allow external devices under the whole home settings.

If you still can't get it running and want to try something else, the Genie Go is probably the cheapest solution. It will allow you to stream your recordings to your computer (or transcode and transfer them). It does downscale HD to SD, but it sounds like that might not be a big deal to you if you are just watching it in a small window while doing other things.

Or you can just rely on DirecTV Everywhere. It won't give you your DVR recordings, but you can stream a decent number of channels live, and you can access some VOD.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Is your Whole Home system up and running now? Are able to see recordings and watch them on any of your DirecTV receivers? Are you able to download and watch VOD?
> 
> If the answer to all of those is yes then your DirecTV system is up and running correctly, the issue is with your PC and the app. That is a lot more difficult for us to troubleshoot over the internet. My only suggestion is to uninstall the app and install it again. You need to make sure it is actually fully uninstalled though, I think it is one of those apps that only uninstalls parts of itself and not everything, you have to dive in and find the rest and get rid of it yourself.
> 
> ...


1) Yes, WH is up and running though I can't program recording from my smartphone or my android tablets (the devices says "no receivers detected"). I can record from the directv.com website though. Still scratching my head over this one.

2) I uninstalled and reinstalled three times. I don't know how much more I can do to uninstall it than wipe the drive it was installed on. Are there files left behind somewhere? The app had absolutely no crash issues until I plugged my old CCK back in to get my WH running again. Prior to that when the ethernet cables were connected to the DVRs I saw one of the DVRs (the H24) and it played content. In fact, at one point I briefly so both DVRs but it was only for a few seconds while they were resetting. So I can't see how it could be my PC.

3) Genie and DVR are both set to ALLOW access in WH settings.

4) My PC has no WiFi adapter, which is what I would need, right?

5) I only care about my recorded programs so DirecTV Everywhere isn't something for me.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

coeng said:


> 1) Yes, WH is up and running though I can't program recording from my smartphone or my android tablets (the devices says "no receivers detected"). I can record from the directv.com website though. Still scratching my head over this one.
> 
> 2) I uninstalled and reinstalled three times. I don't know how much more I can do to uninstall it than wipe the drive it was installed on. Are there files left behind somewhere? The app had absolutely no crash issues until I plugged my old CCK back in to get my WH running again. Prior to that when the ethernet cables were connected to the DVRs I saw one of the DVRs (the H24) and it played content. In fact, at one point I briefly so both DVRs but it was only for a few seconds while they were resetting. So I can't see how it could be my PC.
> 
> ...


1) This means that your smartphone and android tablet can't access your DirecTV receivers. Either your receivers aren't hooked up to the internet, or you have external devices set to block. The DirecTV website sends the signal over the satellites to tell your DVRs to record something, so it doesn't rely on an internet connection, that is why it is working.

2) Not sure, we need to figure out the reason your smartphone/tablet can't see the recievers before we worry about this.

3) It still really seems to me like this might be the issue. Maybe try switching it to block external devices, then reboot your receivers, then set it back to allow.

4) As long as your PC is on the same home ethernet network as the DirecTV CCK then you shouldn't need a wifi adapter for it. You do have your PC hooked up to an ethernet cable, back to your router I assume. One other thing, you are not running seperate subnets, or VPNs or anything like that are you? Everything needs to be on the same network.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> 1) This means that your smartphone and android tablet can't access your DirecTV receivers. Either your receivers aren't hooked up to the internet, or you have external devices set to block. The DirecTV website sends the signal over the satellites to tell your DVRs to record something, so it doesn't rely on an internet connection, that is why it is working.
> 
> 2) Not sure, we need to figure out the reason your smartphone/tablet can't see the recievers before we worry about this.
> 
> ...


Very interesting.....I just checked my config settings on the DVRs and for some reason the IP addresses of my DVRs are in the range of those that would be assigned by my router (192.168.1.xxx). The other day when I was trying to get my WH working again, tech support had me restore defaults which ended up assigning different IP addresses (than what my router assigns) to the DVRs. I assume those IP addresses were generated by the CCK in my garage.

So now what? My DVRs have IP address on my network without having any ethernet cables plugged into them??? Is that even supposed to happen??

It certainly explains why my mobile devices can't see them because they have local IP addresses.

Where do I go from here ???? Hopefully somewhere good.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

coeng said:


> So now what? My DVRs have IP address on my network without having any ethernet cables plugged into them??? Is that even supposed to happen??
> 
> It certainly explains why my mobile devices can't see them because they have local IP addresses.
> 
> Where do I go from here ???? Hopefully somewhere good.


192.168.xxx.xxx is a local IP address. Your DVRs are connected to your router via the CCK. When the DVRs were not connected to your router, they use IPIPA addresses to network themselves.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

peds48 said:


> 192.168.xxx.xxx is a local IP address. Your DVRs are connected to your router via the CCK. When the DVRs were not connected to your router, they use IPIPA addresses to network themselves.


But this was not the case the other day when I reset my network settings to defaults and reset the DVRs according to the tech's instructions. The IP addresses were something other than they are now!

Now I'm really confused. But let's move forward from here.

Forget about the DIRECTV2PC for now....how can I get my mobile apps to see my DVRs again ??? That's more important to me. I just went into advanced network settings for both DVRs and attempted to restored defaults. Again, my network router assigned them IP addresses. Why? I thought only the CCK gets an IP address from my router and then it (the CCK) assigns its own IP addresses on its own network to the DVRs.

So now that my DVRs seem to have IP addresses assigned by my router, should I configure port forwarding on my router to those IP addresses?

Or something I haven't thought of yet....disconnect the CCK from my router, reset DVR network settings to defaults, allow the DVRs to connect to the CCK's network without any input from the router, and THEN connect to CCK back into my router. Does this sound plausible?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The CCK without a router is useless. the purpose of the CCK is to connect the DVRs to your router using coax instead of ethernet. the CCK has no routing capabilities by itself. All the CCK is doing is "translating" your network's ethernet to the DIRECTV®'s coax network. 

If the DVRs are getting IP address from your router, the CCK is working as designed.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

peds48 said:


> If the DVRs are getting IP address from your router, the CCK is working as designed.


So why can't my mobile devices see the DVRs like they used to (up until I started mucking around with everything last week). 
When I click on any of the two "greyed out" receiver names on my mobile app it asks me to enter the IP address. Something is not set up right.

Should I reset the CCK as I previously mentioned?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I would delete and reinstall the apps.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I would delete and reinstall the apps.


Just deleted the app on my Galaxy S4 and re-installed from Play store. Had to log in again. No change, still can't access my DVRs.
I also power cycled the CCK today and no change.

Why the hell can't I access my DVRs? Everything else seems to be working fine except for this.

Should I consider disconnecting the old CCK from my network and SWM and in place of it plug in the new CCK (into the H34) that DirecTV "accidentally" sent me this week? Will this do any harm like screw up my WH feature like I did last week?

The old CCK plugged directly into my router (which in turn is connected directly to my modem). The other end of the CCK connected to my SWM with some other POWERED coax in/out device on my garage wall. The new CCK would simply just be plugged in between my wallplate and the H34 with coax (no ethernet cables).


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Do not touch your CCK, it and your DirecTV equipment appear to be working correctly. If your DVRs are getting IP addresses assigned to them by your router, then that stuff is all working right.

Have you gone in and verified that the Whole Home settings are set to allow external devices? Have you set it to block external devices, and then changed it back to allow them?

What IP addresses do your phone and tablet have? They should also have 192.168.1.xxx addresses. If not then you need to figure out why they are not on the same network. Make sure they are not on some guest wifi network or anything like that as it could be blocking them from accessing the DVRs.

Have you assigned static IP addresses to anything? If so you need to make sure you haven't assigned the same address to more than one device. You also need to make sure the static IP address is outside your dynamic IP address range. For instance my dynamic IP address range is .100-150, the devices I have set static IP addresses on are .60, .70, .71, etc.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Do not touch your CCK, it and your DirecTV equipment appear to be working correctly. If your DVRs are getting IP addresses assigned to them by your router, then that stuff is all working right.
> 
> Have you gone in and verified that the Whole Home settings are set to allow external devices? Have you set it to block external devices, and then changed it back to allow them?
> 
> ...


Okay, will leave CCK alone

I blocked and then unblocked external devices on both DVRs last night, no change.

My tablets are on my home network with IP addresses assigned by my router. It should be noted that the tablets are running a different version of the app. It's called DirecTV For Tablets.

My phone (when at home running off the WiFi connection) also has an IP address assigned by my router. But that shouldn't really matter when I'm away from my WiFi network. I used to be able to program my DVR with just my 4G LTE signal. I remember doing it once while waist deep in a river trout fishing.

All of the devices in my home that are assigned static IP addresses (PCs, Printer, NAS, TVs) all fall below 192.168.1.100.
The DHCP server on my router starts issuing addresses at 192.168.1.100.

So I believe I covered all of the basics, right?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

When your phone is not on your home WiFi network it sets recordings by sending a signal over the satellite, just like setting a recording from the website does.

When your phone and your tablets are on the same home network as your DVRs it will talk to them directly using IP commands. This is what we need to get working. You need to figure out why they are not seeing your DVRs on your home network. It should see them automatically, but if not then try typing in the IP address that you see on your DVR's information screen into the app on your phone/tablet and see if that gets them to connect.

I do not have any android devices, so I am not familiar with those devices and can't help much with them.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> When your phone is not on your home WiFi network it sets recordings by sending a signal over the satellite, just like setting a recording from the website does.
> 
> When your phone and your tablets are on the same home network as your DVRs it will talk to them directly using IP commands. This is what we need to get working. You need to figure out why they are not seeing your DVRs on your home network. It should see them automatically, but if not then try typing in the IP address that you see on your DVR's information screen into the app on your phone/tablet and see if that gets them to connect.
> 
> I do not have any android devices, so I am not familiar with those devices and can't help much with them.


I was actually going to type in the IP addresses of the DVRs into my phone and tablet but said to myself that couldn't be right because the phone app can't access my local network when I'm not home. I'll give it a shot anyway to see if I can at least program the DVRs while I'm home.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, you have to type in the IP addresses into the phone/tablet app while you are at home with the phone/tablet hooked up to the same LAN as the DirecTV DVRs.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

coeng said:


> I was actually going to type in the IP addresses of the DVRs into my phone and tablet but said to myself that couldn't be right because the phone app can't access my local network when I'm not home. I'll give it a shot anyway to see if I can at least program the DVRs while I'm home.


You don't need any special networking to set remote recordings; just sign in to DIRECTV.com and set the recording that way from anywhere there's a connection for your phone, laptop or tablet.


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

I tried entering the IP address of the HR24 into my mobile app and it did not take it.

Here are some screen shots of my phone and my TV screen. Maybe there's some other setting that's not right?

BTW, sorry for the crappy pics.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

don't know if it matters, but the DNS on my HR44 points to my router

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

peds48 said:


> don't know if it matters, but the DNS on my HR44 points to my router
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


Should I manually try to change that?


----------



## coeng (Jul 5, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> You don't need any special networking to set remote recordings; just sign in to DIRECTV.com and set the recording that way from anywhere there's a connection for your phone, laptop or tablet.


Agree, but I recall being able to do it with my app.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

coeng said:


> Should I manually try to change that?


Since it is Peds router, "I'd say No".

I think it's time for a fresh start.
I'd reset all the receivers back to the network defaults [no static IPs] and then pull the power cords on all.

"I'd then" go to the router an pull its power cord for 2 min.
Next I'd power up the router.
Check that all the devices the network are there [with the receivers still not powered].
After this I'd power up each receiver one at a time allowing each to come up completely before stating the next.
I'd check the receivers network status and wait if there was something not right.
After a few hours I'd expect all to be good.

For DirecTV2PC, I uninstall and then look for folders with Cyberlink & DirecTV and delete them [there are one or two folder but it's been so long I can't remember their names or locations].
Reboot the PC and try a new install.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Since it is Peds router, "I'd say No".


Does DNS addressing changes by ISP? Perhaps routers? My DNS has always pointed to my router for as long as I can remember.

FWIW, I used to use OpenDNS, by changed to Google DNS a few years back. Could this be the reason my DNS points to my router?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Does DNS addressing changes by ISP? Perhaps routers? My DNS has always pointed to my router for as long as I can remember.
> 
> FWIW, I used to use OpenDNS, by changed to Google DNS a few years back. Could this be the reason my DNS points to my router?


ISPs do seem to use/pick their own DNS server.
My current is using Google Public DNS IP addresses.
AT&T used different.
On your local network with the router being the gateway, the router is all that's needed for the clients as the router [routs] directs/supplies the DNS requests.

Off my router: Internet Port
MAC Address [not on your life :lol: ]
IP Address 74.231.kiss.my...
Connection DHCP
IP Subnet Mask 255.255.248.0
Domain Name Server 
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been using the eights for quite a few years, but resetting routers, etc. makes them default to the ISP's choice. I change them back to 8.8.8.8. As soon as I think of it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> ISPs do seem to use/pick their own DNS server.
> My current is using Google Public DNS IP addresses.
> AT&T used different.
> On your local network with the router being the gateway, the router is all that's needed for the clients as the router [routs] directs/supplies the DNS requests.
> ...


Of course, if I look at my router config page, I will see 8.8.8.8 as the DNS. Every device that connects to it shows the router IP as the DNS.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Early home routers would pass the DNS addresses from the ISP that they maintain. As the chips and firmware improved, they became a local 'cache' of DNS entries to reduce WAN requests.

All routers I've seen lately pass the router address as the DNS. You can still override to things like 8.8.8.8 or openDNS but other than occasional problems, I haven't seen many advantages. Having the cache local saves a few milliseconds on each query.


----------

